# Disappointment with finished project



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it  

Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it that you don't like how it knitted up or you just don't think it is flattering on you? If the sweater is nicely knitted, and you just don't like how it looks on you, you could see if you have a relative or friend or co-worker, etc. who would like to try it on to see if it fits her. If she likes it, give it to her. That's what I'd do, rather than rip out all the time that I took to do it or let it rot in a closet. And as a last resort, or perhaps it would be better to be the FIRST resort-- give it to Goodwill or a homeless shelter. There would surely be someone there who would appreciate it and need it.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Give it to a friend?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes I have. You don't want my advice....I would put it away and probably never look at it again. But I am sure others have much better advice than mine. Sorry you aren't happy with your finished project after all the work you did.

Actually, perhaps someone else would love and look great in it. See...after thinking about it, there are always other options.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


I know if my initial reaction is negative then I find it almost impossible to overcome that. There are lots of things in my closet , things that I think I might like better next time I look at it....but I never do and they never gets worn. I would frog it, if you like the yarn or perhaps give it to somebody.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I can relate to this! I have a sweater almost finished and I have put it away for years - probably the only WIP I have had hanging around for years. I decided that I am going to take it apart, wash and recondition the yarn and make something else out of it. I would rather do that than have it taking up space I need for something else. 

at this point I don't even like it enough to finish it and give it away.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there someone you could give it to as a gift? Maybe sell it on ebay. 

Post a photo and maybe someone here would like to own it.

I would not take it apart, not after working on it for a long time.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Would like to see a picture, I think I know how you feel- one anticipates how it will look when done, no matter what -seems like we are too critical when it comes to ourselves so therefore a big let down, I think with all that hard work I would gift it to another on a special occasion... just my thought... so sorry it wasn't what you anticipated ,but i'll bet it's a gorgeous sweater !!


----------



## Jeaniew (Feb 5, 2014)

If it really isn't "you", then maybe you could gift it to someone who would probably love to have something handmade. If its a size 42", it would fit me, for instance... :-D


----------



## AwsumsLady (Mar 18, 2014)

I have done that before, and it turned into a gift and they adored it.

There are really only 3 things to do. 

Forget all about it (but it still naggs so I wouldn't suggest)
Give it as a Gift of course after making sure it would fit and they like it.
Frog and ReKnit ( I hate wasted effort, I would consider this as a last resort. But it is better IMO then just leaving it be, as then it would be a waste of yarn.


Good luck in your choice. These things are never easy.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I can relate to this! I have a sweater almost finished and I have put it away for years - probably the only WIP I have had hanging around for years. I decided that I am going to take it apart, wash and recondition the yarn and make something else out of it. I would rather do that than have it taking up space I need for something else.
> 
> at this point I don't even like it enough to finish it and give it away.[/quot
> 
> I do both. I put it away, so I am not as emotionally attached to the piece. In time, I do not care as much about the time I put in or as disappointed in it, or myself. I then FROG it, and save the yarn. There is no point in having a monstrosity in my closet, or putting it in someone else's. No point in wasting the yarn, that I have continued to love. It also served as a stress reducer, while in progress, so each stitch served a purpose. That is what I have done, dealing with myself, actually. May not work for everyone.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

This happens to me all the time. I'm so glad that I have a cousin that I ship most things I knit that I don't like how they look on me or are too small. She really appreciates all the things that I have send...especially this winter when it was so cold in Virginia.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's OK to put it in the closet for a while until you can see it more objectively. Fresh eyes usually give a much better perspective at a thing than when you're frustrated. And it's gotta be frustrating to put so much effort (and frankly, hope!) into a project and then you don't like it

Give it some time and in a couple of months look at it again and the right answer might come to you.

Hmmm, I don't think anyone mentioned blocking, did you block it? Perhaps that might help?


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Put away for a few months to a year. Take it out and look at it with a fresh eye. You may like it better when you haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I give them away when they don't work for me. One sweater I made looked terrible on me, gave it to my sister who has different coloring than me, she loves it and gets compliments every time she wears it, and I am so okay with that. I know it is getting worn and admired!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you tried blocking it?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I had a cardigan I didn't like and had never worn lie for years in my wardrobe. Eventually I ripped it out and knitted a jumper. I did this because I saw a picture on KP of a sweater knitted in the wool so I bought a new pattern and started again.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Give it to someone who needs it. Probably there will be someone who will be happy with it. Start another project for yourself and you will feel well.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Been there! I have a cabled cardigan made last year. I loved making it but when I put it on it looked awful and although the yarn wasn't cheap it looks like a really cheap garment! It now lives in a bag until I decide what to do with it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would try to find some one it would fit! Why don't you post a picture?


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for all of suggestions! 

I'm onto a new project for now. I looked at ravelry for different projects to make with the yarn. I think I found something that I will make once I rip it apart. 

Live and learn


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Thanks for all of suggestions!
> 
> I'm onto a new project for now. I looked at ravelry for different projects to make with the yarn. I think I found something that I will make once I rip it apart.
> 
> Live and learn


 ;-) ;-)   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

:| I never like anything I knit for myself so I don't know why I bother. If I make something for anyone else I am usually very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Swwhidbee said:


> Thanks for all of suggestions!
> 
> I'm onto a new project for now. I looked at ravelry for different projects to make with the yarn. I think I found something that I will make once I rip it apart.
> 
> Live and learn


How could you have known? What's to learn about that?

Just move on and make your new project.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Had that happen several times, either not happy with the way it looks, or found certain patterns the finished is to big on me. 
If it is a yarn that was expensive or one I really like I would rip it out, if not I have donated some to the thrift shop. you could always give it to a fried if it would fit someone you know.


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a vest that I knitted and I hated it on as it was too short for my figure, I had no one else to give it to, so I have it to the "op" shop


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Plus the wool had been discontinued and I could not get any anywhere.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

My local charity shops are full of my hated stuff!!


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

I am at a point of frogging a scarf that I started for my daughter and have knitted about half way. The yarn is a 3ply Marino wool and very expensive and I just don't like the way it looks. After I have pulled it all out I will put it away for a while and carry on with something else. I am sure I will find a project for the yarn here on KP. Fingers crossed!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow!! I have been there 3X's!! First a vest from creative magazine: too big, gave to my mother. Second another vest with a hood with yarn gifted by a frien: way too small. Third the Elizabeth an open sweater. For all three took measures before starting project, all three did swatch. Because first vest was so big made second small!! The third I already tried on the sample at LYS so many times I decided to make one in a different color.....pics will follow.....


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

That's how I feel about knitting any clothes. Even for the kids. I am critical of all I knit but afghans, animals, washcloths, hats, mittens, scarves, and other small items are much more rewarding to me.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I fall in love with many yarns that are the wrong color for my skin color.I made a mohair vest in green and yellows. My rule is to wear all things I have made just once. We were out at breakfast and the lady we see every week loved it, so I took it off and gave it to her. She was later diagnosed with cancer. She had good results with the treatment and I saw her at another time and she was wearing the vest. We both broke up laughing because it was very good feeling to see her looking so good. I would give it away, it will make you feel better. Have a great day bonbarnie


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I know what you mean...all that time and effort. I knitted a raglan sleeve sweater for my husband for Christmas. I really didn't like it when he tried it on, but it did fit so there was at least that. I ended up frogging the whole thing and knitting him a set in sleeve sweater instead. Much better! You know yourself. If you really can't stand it after it's been in the drawer for some time, gift it to someone who will love it.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

You know the same thing happened to me, not once over the years, but several times. After the first one or two, I just frogged it and kept the yarn. Later I took out the yarn to do something else with it, and found that I really did not like the yarn at all. I do not know if my dislike came from the fact that I did not like the sweater for so many reasons. I ended up giving the yarn to a nursing home, along with other yarns that I did not like. The next time, I just took what ever I made and did not like to the luncheon our church gives for the homeless. I gave it some one in line. Every time that I saw her after that, she had the sweater on, and kept telling me how much she loved it. SO the next I did not like something I took it to church. And I just started making sweaters, hats, gloves, mittens and socks and taking to the church. The people that come really love anything you give them, AND THEY WEAR IT.


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

Pay it forward if you don't like it. Someone else would be thrilled with a hand made sweater and you will feel great for giving.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I have made a sweater and was not happy with it. It was a hoodie type sweater. Still in cabinet will probably keep as is as a reminder and move on.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd give it to charity.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I have. My GD even wore it and when I saw her in it I just had to do it again. Frogged and was much happier with the second try. It would have nagged me to death if I hadn't have. Gifting to someone else would not give me any relief. I'd be always worried they thought I did lousy work. If I were you I would frog and try again.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Show us a pic if you can. If it is a fitting problem, perhaps it can be added to or something. Never know what someone else might do to alter it. Otherwise I bet you have a close friend or relative who would love it. A pleasant Christmas gift for next year. I am sure you will figure out something from the replies here. Great heads are at work! I just love saying that.  !!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I know how you feel. I am working on a small project now that I thought would be so cute. Well it looks ridiculous to me. I will finish the one but then I will rip it out and use the yarn elsewhere. It is a slipper pattern. :-( :-( :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have ripped out 2 sweaters ,it happens


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


[email protected]@
These are the items I call gifts


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

As you don't like it and it isn't right for you, do what I have done and give it to a family member but really I wouldn't even do that, give it to a Charity shop. Someone would love to wear what you have made.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


Yes, I have. Like you I was fed up of looking at it and so upset as well. I gave mine away to a young girl who had was just coming out of care, but had a baby, so was just being set up in a flat by her careworker. I gave her a pile of other stuff as well, to tide her through.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Give it away to someone who will appreciate all of you work. Frogging would be a last resort.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I gave mine away to very happy recipient. I did learn how to do new stitches and pockets and button band. Cut my losses.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I have almost finished a cabled sweater for my grandson. I made the size 3 but it does not look like it is going to fit properly. I was just contemplating ripping out both sleeves before I put it together. It has lots of cables and I am not happy with it. I feel your pain with your sweater and, of course, mine is not nearly as big!


----------



## Barb Knox (Feb 22, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


I'm so sorry this happened. But sometimes how can we know what we really like and what will really work until we're done with the project?!

I have a sweater I made, yet am reluctant to wear, because it slowly pulls and sags across the yoke as I wear it, and I eventually found that I hate the way that looks and feels when I wear it. (see photo)

I've kept it without ripping it out. I wear it, hate it again, and put it away again.  Why? Because...

I'm interested in whether or not there's a 'fix' and have considered suggestions like inserting a lining, replacing the zipper with sets of buttons and loop closures , trying to selectively felt the yoke, running a diamond lattice of elastic thread through the yoke only -- all kinds of things to make it better. Maybe I'll figure out a way.

Depending on what way your sweater is 'not flattering' on you, maybe there's a way?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

If your are positive that you do not like the way it finished, if you like the yarn, you could always take it apart and rewind, using the yarn again. I have done that many times. I knit because I love it, and sometimes, never have anyone in mind. However, you may also ask others if they would like it. It may be a treasure to someone else.


----------



## windygail (Nov 1, 2011)

I've also completed a knitted project and found I REALLY didn't like it. The sweater was not flattering and made me look like a box. I ripped it all out and am now just finishing another sweater that promises to be much better, and so far I'm loving it. My suggestion: if you like the yarn, find another pattern and try again. No sense in have the yarn go to waste! Good luck!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lots of times. gift it to someone else and make them smile. But keep enjoying your hobby. don't let that stop you.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

is there any way you can change it without ripping it out ? IT is possible to secure a seam on the work ,use the machine for that and then cut it .
I have taken some well done Irish knit sweaters and made them into nice bolero type sweaters with fancy buttons . you can shorten the sleeves and make a nice little vest ,again secure the work first on the sewing machine .
Don't rip it just yet .
Alll the Best ,Mary .


----------



## Beader112 (Mar 19, 2014)

If you want your sweater to be longer there is a way to lengthen the bottom of the sweater. I had one that I needed to lengthen and where I knitted the ribbing I took that apart (you have to cut the yarn of course). So take the ribbing off and pick up the stitches and knit the length you want and then do the ribbing. It takes a little work but is worth it in the long run.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Gift it!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, if you have someone who would like it and wear it then give it away. However, if you don't have that option then rip it out and look at it this way. All that lovely yarn and you get to make it into something truly lovely. You get to knit with that beautiful yarn and it does not cost you a penny. Think of it as a free project. More knitting, no additional cash outlay.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I knit a beautiful cable patterned sweater with Rowan alpaca. Tried it on and did not lke the neck...frogged it and the yarn is still in my stash.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I knit a beautiful cable patterned sweater with Rowan alpaca. Tried it on and did not lke the neck...frogged it and the yarn is still in my stash.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


If the yarn was expensive, I'd frog it and reclaim the yarn. If not expensive, I'd donate it.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Been there, done that! Perhaps you could donate it. I made a cabled front seamless pullover recently top down and it was too big. I was very disappointed but then I decided to take it in so I stitched in seams and now I can wear it. Maybe there is a way you can alter the sweater to be more appealing to you. Most often we are much more critical of our own work than someone else would be. Your sweater may look much nicer on you than you think. Why not get a second or third opinion from people you trust to tell you the truth. If nothing else, maybe you've learned something from making this sweater that will help next time.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Is it thatme.my ne don't like how it knitted up or you just don't think it is flattering on you? If the sweater is nicely knitted, and you just don't like how it looks on you, you could see if you have a relative or friend or co-worker, etc. who would like to try it on to see if it fits her. If she likes it, give it to her. That's what I'd do, rather than rip out all the time that I took to do it or let it rot in a closet. And as a last resort, or perhaps it would be better to be the FIRST resort-- give it to Goodwill or a homeless shelter. There would surely be someone there who would appreciate it and need it.


I agree with knitgogi. I had the same experience. I knit a sweater and I hated how it looked on me. My neighbor came to visit and loved it, so I gave it to her. It made me feel good that someone appreciated my work. And I didn't feel like I had wasted all my time and energy for nothing.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


I have re-knit more than one item. I would get done and realize I did not like how it looked, or some feature and I just unravel and knit it right into the new thing. Did one scarf/shawlette; had a top down sweater done up to the second sleeve cuff and it was too big and it is now back into balls. I was well into a baby blanket that had too many "loops" in the pattern - it is in process to another blanket and I have another shawl out of alpaca that I wasn't wearing because I didn't like how one edge did not stretch - it is on it's way to another style - and probably yet to be changed again.

For me, it is more about process than finished product - I really like knitting, so doing it again for myself is not an issue. If I really like the yarn, I want to be sure I will really like the product.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I know what you mean but don't frog it if it looks good. Ask people you know if they would like to buy it and make yourself something else!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

You *could* put it away - only to be found should something happen to you. Then the Finder would either toss it or donate it to her/his charity.

Sounds like a better idea for YOU to choose that item's outcome.

Yes, I've got stuff that *I* should decide about instead of leaving the task to someone else.

See - you've already given me a reminder about my own stuff!! Thank you!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Give it to the SalvationArmy . Workers are mostly volunteers and , or do not get high salaries as in Goodwill.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


The sweater I just finished, didn't look like it would be long enough before I blocked it. I was very disappointed, but after blocking it, it looked great. If you haven't blocked it, do so. It may look 100% better after you do.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes!! I jusy finished a sweater for myself--measured myself, checked my gauge, knitted it--finished it and when I tried it on it was ginormous!! I put it in the bag to go to the church--I figure there must be a reason and there will be someone out there who needs a sweater to keep warm. It was so well done I couldn't take it apart.


----------



## debrioja (Mar 5, 2014)

I know how you feel., but if it's a
Nice sweater and the pattern turned
out nicely , why don't you sale it and 
use the cash for more skeins., or 
Make it a gift , but only present it to
someone that would appreciate all
The work .


----------



## Knitter53 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did the same thing, except my finished sweater sat in a drawer for over a year before I decided I wasn't going to wear it. At that time, I spent a day taking it apart and rewinding the (expensive) yarn. I'm now in the process of making a sweater for my husband with the disassembled sweater yarn. I know he'll wear it and enjoy it. The key is to give yourself time before disassembling it and it won't be so difficult remembering all the time you spent on making it.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely. One project sat for 2 years with me only wearing it once and deciding I hated it. Finally I got tired of seeing it lay around and frogged the whole thing and used the yarn for a jacket instead of a top.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I just finished a "Ben " cabled sweater for my DH because I felt guilty that I never knit anything for him. He hated it! I gifted it to a neighbor's husband who loves sweaters and he loves it! Actually, it looks better on him. LOL. Back to the drawing board for a "plainer" sweater for DH.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

If you don,t like it ,try and sell it, if that fails, donate it


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

can you wear it with a belt?


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

There are a lot of good suggestions here.
You are clearly not alone, many of us make garments that we don't like.

My first two sweaters, I wear even though they don't flatter me and I show them to other knitters as examples of how swatching would have helped. They are good enough for warmth in my home and working in my yard and I love that I put all that effort into them and learned a lot in the process.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


Yes, I have finished a project, tried it on, and if I didn't like it on me, started taking it apart immediately. Then successfully made something else that is wearable. I wouldn't gift it to someone else, because if it didn't look good on me, it most likely won't look good on someone else. (I gave my mom a sweater that didn't work for me. She gave it back to me a few months later because she wasn't going to wear it either.) 
So, do yourself a favor. Just start frogging (rip it, rip it) and you will find another project that works for you.


----------



## ummap (Mar 19, 2014)

How about donating it to a shelter for battered women?
Something made with such love should never sit unwanted on a shelf.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am now on the 3rd incarnation of $100+ worth of yarn. I knitted a sweater 2 summers ago and it didn't come close to fitting....too small! Ripped it out. Then a sweater for great niece...didn't finish in time for her b'day and thought it would be too small, again! Now that I've lost 83#s I'm knitting for me! For the last time. The yarn is showing wear. Hope this works out. 
Good luck with your sweater...donate?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


I knit a beautiful top down lacy sweater. Got to the ponit of adding the sleeves and checked the look on me...looked like a maternity top...(I'm 64)! I frogged the entire thing and knitted a lacy shawl instead. Much happier.

If you don't like the way it looks on you, and don't want to gift it (they might not wear it either?) don't hesitate to frog it. Use the yarn you like for something you will use.

Consider the project practice.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


When I hate the result for myself...I consider it may be good as a gift.
Or just stuff it in the closet. Or send to Goodwill or some other charity. Even when a sweater is not flattering...it can still keep people warm.
Jane


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

If you like the workmanship maybe you could donate it to a charity sale.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Before you decide to rip it out, or give it away, put it away for a while. It may just be that you've worked on it so long that you truly are "sick of looking at it". After a time, bring it back out and look at it critically: is the work sloppy? Does the color not appeal to you? THEN, get a trusted friend and try on the sweater and get their opinion: does it make you look fat? Is the placement of the cabling odd? Are the proportions good for your body type and is it the right size? You can use this as a learning experience, even if you're unhappy with the result. If its a good sweater, just not a good style for you, then it will make a wonderful gift for someone. If its not well made, then rip it out and make something else.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I have done that but usually frog the part I don't like or think flattering on me. I just redid the sleeves of my Norwegian sweater. It sat in the closet for over a year because the sleeves were too long and too wide. I snipped a twitch in the cuff to unravel and put a circular needle in the stitches at the spot I wanted to frog to and reknit. Now I have been wearing it quite a lot and love it especially this cold winter and spring.
I also just frogged a rolled waistband on a sweater because it made large me, look larger. My knitting group suggested a reverse stitch and then a hem. I have worn it but neck itches so might turn it inside and stitch for a short mock instead of long turtle.
Yes, I have also gifted and taken to Salvation Army sweaters I don't like.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I knitted a purse once and it was even lined with a zipper. I was not happy with it and knew I would not use it. So yes, I re-did the whole thing and was so happy with the results the second time.


----------



## lou14snow (Feb 13, 2014)

I agree about denoting the sweater. This has happened to me, as well.
Lou


----------



## sunsitter (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, yes! I made a sweater which took a lot of work. When I finished it, I took it to the woman who puts my things together for me - I'm terrible at that! It turned out to be about a size 2X. I' a med-large. It's still sitting in my drawer. Sure don't want to gain the weight so that it would fit me!


----------



## sunsitter (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, yes! I made a sweater which took a lot of work. When I finished it, I took it to the woman who puts my things together for me - I'm terrible at that! It turned out to be about a size 2X. I' a med-large. It's still sitting in my drawer. Sure don't want to gain the weight so that it would fit me!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, I worked very hard to make a sweater for myself only to discover it no only didn't fit me but the sweater looked awful on me. I set it aside and later donated it to a charity auction for someone who was hit by a drunk driver on News Year Eve and almost killed. She didn't have enough medical insurance to cover all the medical bills and the drunk driver was killed in the accident.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I find things like that weigh on me and interfere with my moving forward. Even if I put them away for a time. What works for me to discharge the stuck energy and unhappiness with my efforts is to a) remodel the project if that is possible, b) frog it, or c) get rid of it. I find that after being miserable with my work it works best if I grit my teeth, turn on a movie and frog or remodel the work. Then I have a clean slate from which to work. I find it is always a relief to have done that. I stared at a project for 2 yrs once because I didn't have the courage to cut it and make the correction. But after a discussion on KP, did it and it worked fine.


----------



## knitterrev (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a similar situation right now. After setting the sweater for several months, I am ready to rip it apart and think of another use for the yarn - which is still very good yarn.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

I would toss it in the trash in a fit of pique :!:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently made a sweater in a yarn recommended in the pattern (striped effect) and it makes me look like a cow. I am still looking at it trying to decide if I want to rip it up and make something else or put it in the donations bag.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I made a prayer shawl once for my goddaughter and wasn't happy with how it looked. The colorway wasn't as pretty as expected. I gave it to her anyway since I said so many prayers over it while making. She loved it! This was a few years ago. Just the other day her mom told me that she uses the shawl when she is down or depressed. So maybe you can gift it to someone who will love it.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

ceejay42 said:


> It's OK to put it in the closet for a while until you can see it more objectively. Fresh eyes usually give a much better perspective at a thing than when you're frustrated. And it's gotta be frustrating to put so much effort (and frankly, hope!) into a project and then you don't like it
> 
> Give it some time and in a couple of months look at it again and the right answer might come to you.
> 
> Hmmm, I don't think anyone mentioned blocking, did you block it? Perhaps that might help?


My sentiments exactly. I have knitted sweaters for myself and didn't like them at all. Kept it in my closet and a year later lo and behold I like them again. Happened many times. And if after all that time I still didn't like it I would frog it and knit something else. Hate to waste yarn. And sure blocking might make it a heck of a lot better looking.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Disappointment is always sad, however, you might offer it under the classifed section and see if you get a buyer that way. OR 

you could donate it to your favourite charity or to some organization that has silent auctions. OR 

give it to someone else who might look great in it.


----------



## Caitibear (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi there. Funny you mention that actually, I just finished a cowl that somehow ended up WAY too big even though I checked the gauge. My solution was wearing it in different ways from the original intention. However, that may not be the right approach for the sweater. My suggestion is to take something negative and turn it into something positive. You may have intended to use it for yourself, but why not find someone you think it would fit correctly and gift it to them instead. The sweater won't go to waste and it is bound to make someone really happy.



Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I made a ruana out of Lion Brand "Amazing" yarn. I love the yarn; it's the ruana I'm not crazy about. It's not as versatile as I thought it'd be. Now I, too, am thinking about unpicking it so that I can use the yarn for something else. There're a lot of balls of yarn in this project that'd be better served by being in something else.

Now the question is: Do I have to steam the crinkly yarn once I've unpicked the ruana, or can I simply knit with the yarn as is?

Hazel


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I feel the same way. I made a sweater for the first time.
some of the kpers on here helped me with the pattern.
The sweater came out fine; the body of it fit, but the shoulders and sleeves were way too big. No way am I taking it apart! I am going to donate it to goodwill and chock it up to a learning experience. Also, my biggest pet peeve with patterns is: they show the finished project in size 0! the person is very young and skinny. So when it is finished in my size it doesn't look the same! So I try and remember this when I am looking at a great pattern.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Know how you feel. Last year I crocheted myself ( which I rarely do) loved the yarn, but hated the finished product. I ended up giving it to Salvation Army thrift store, since I knew I would not wear it, and maybe someone else could get some use out of it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

This is why, despite years of knitting, I have never made a jumper, cardigan etc for myself. I dread doing hours of work and then finally trying it on and hating it! That said I have at last been brave enough and started on a long lacy cardi just for me. Fingers crossed I love the finished article!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I made a ruana out of Lion Brand "Amazing" yarn. I love the yarn; it's the ruana I'm not crazy about. It's not as versatile as I thought it'd be. Now I, too, am thinking about unpicking it so that I can use the yarn for something else. There're a lot of balls of yarn in this project that'd be better served by being in something else.
> 
> Now the question is: Do I have to steam the crinkly yarn once I've unpicked the ruana, or can I simply knit with the yarn as is?
> 
> Hazel


You can just knit it as it is. Being wound into balls will take out some of the crinkle.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I know a lot of people will just knit from the item you are unravelling, but I prefer to get those kinks out so the knitting has a more even look. If it was my project I would skein it, then wash it and recondition it, then make it into balls, then knit it

it's a lot easier just to knit from the item you are unravelling than do all that


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I can relate. I just finished frogging a moebius cowl with a beautiful lace pattern because it just didn't work. I am now making a shawl with the yarn. Recycle!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

A year and a half ago, when we were displaced by Hurricane Sandy, I knit a sweater for myself. It was striped, cream, raspberry, black and aqua. I loved the colors, but hated the sweater. I wore it once, but didn't want to give it to anyone I knew because I just didn't like it. So I donated it to a Goodwill type charity. Good riddance!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've had this happen. As I knit for relaxation, if something doesn't work, then I rip it apart and knit something else. I knit for the work, not for the garment per se. So I don't mind the time it has taken to make.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I've had this happen. As I knit for relaxation, if something doesn't work, then I rip it apart and knit something else. I knit for the work, not for the garment per se. So I don't mind the time it has taken to make.


I knit for relaxation, too, and it doesn't bother me if I have to rip something out. I'm more a "process" than a "product" person.

Hazel


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Different patterns are more (or less) flattering on different body types.... is it the pattern, the stitch or the overall item that you dislike rather than just " on me". If you saw your item in a store or on a friend, would you be likely to pick it up and touch it?

Lots of clothes look great on a hanger and make me look 4' tall and 2' wide....


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Two thoughts here.

1. Can we see a pic of it?

2. How about selling it on KP. Then you can get another pattern and yarn more to your liking.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would put it away and bring it out in a year. You might like it then. I get really sick of working on/looking at a project, but if I have found if I pull it out later I'm sometimes happily surprised at how nice it is!

It's especially important to give it a shot because working on something so long for "nothing" can be really disheartening.

If you still don't like it later I bet it will look great on someone else, and they will love it -- plus, you've learned what looks good on you for the next time.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I would give it to a shelter


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Goodwill has some very nice hand knits courtesy of me!!


----------



## Vambhi (Dec 19, 2011)

i finished a top and it just didn't fit right. Knew I was never going to wear it so I frogged it and made it over with some adjustments. Don't worry about having wasted the time making it only to have to frog. Consider it a learning experience. If you can't give it away or sell it, at least you haven't wasted the yarn. I knit as much for the experience of knitting as to have a completed project.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Gift it to a cancer ward or something similar. The virtuous feeling you get will overcome your disappointment with the knit.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


I knitted a cute top for myself with the LYS helping me pick out the yarn. It was one of my very first knitting projects. It turned out rather well, but the yarn was way too bulky. I frogged it and did it a second time, thinking I hadn't knitted lose enough, but had the same result. After a year, my cousin and her grandchild came for a visit, and I gave it to her granddaughter. She absolutely loved it!

Generally, things seem to be too small when I get through. I tried blocking that sweater, but that just didn't help. My crocheted stuff turns out better, although still a little on the skimpy side. I have a lace top that if I want to wear, I must lose weight. I did wear it once, when I was thinner and got lots of compliments. 
I can't bear to give it away, and figure someday, maybe 100 years from now, a descendent will look at that and say, "People were much smaller then. This belonged to my great-great grandmother. She must've been tiny." lol


----------



## RienieDouglas (Oct 20, 2013)

O no! This used to happen to me lot! For some reason I love knitting sweaters and cardigans for my self. Only a few was really a success. Always from a pattern. Then I joined Craftsy and my first one was Myra Woods Crazy Lace Cardigan. I followed it all the way - step by step. Well since then I never had a failure...I measure and adjust all the time. Now I only knit from the top to the bottom. My skills has improved so much and I tried and did more Craftsy courses. Now I look at a pattern and start designing now my own. Started to unravel my older projects and redoing new ones. Also learned how to repair, fix and adjusted a completed project! Just keep on knitting.
Form a Crafsty fanatic! www.craftsy.com


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes I just found a plastic bag in my closet with a sweater I had knitted about 2 years ago. It was finished but for the side seams being sewn up. Decided I still didn't like it and frogged the whole thing. Now I have some Adrienne Vittadini yarn and am looking for a sweater that I would like to wear.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This discussion has made me take a look at a short-sleeved cotton top that I'd knitted a while back. It's been parked on my dresser because it needs a bit of tweaking, and I thought that leaving it on my dresser would call it to my attention.

Well, I've realized I don't like the way the top fits me, and I'm not crazy about the yarn, either. So, I'm going to give this one to GoodWill. I'll bet it'll look good on somebody!

Thanks for reminding me of this project. It's amazing how one can overlook a top that's just sitting there in plain view!

Hazel


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I knit myself a sweater and I KNEW it looked like crap on me. I had put a lot of time into it so I decided I would wear it anyway, first to the grocery store. I had people stop me and tell me how beautiful it was and how nice it looked on me, and how nice I looked in the sweater. So, maybe it wasn't so bad after all. I still wear it.


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

this happened to me with a jumper i did for my husband so my daughter took it and gave it to a homeless man in the city


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

this happened to me with a jumper i did for my husband so my daughter took it and gave it to a homeless man in the city


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

You know, even if you give it to a charity shop, there will be someone who will buy it either for the garment or for the yarn. If the yarn was expensive, I would rip it out and knit something else with it. Whether you give it away or rip it out, you have still expended many hours working on it.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it the pattern or the color? I plan to make an Aran style sweater for myself. I know that it's traditional to make them in cream colored yarn. I have winter coloring and look terrible in beige or other warm colors. So, I'm making this sweater in a light grey. I know the color will be flattering on me. I just hope that it is a flattering fit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I tend to make styles that I love, but don't love me! I keep it and just look at it for awhile. Then I give it to the care center. I know someone will love it and be warm.
I find that it is the doing that I love the most. And the giving is also a treat for me.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I made a beautiful dark purple chenille sweater for my daughter. I don't have the heart to tell her that she looks like a clossal
eggplant. Ugh.


----------



## catham99 (Feb 27, 2014)

I knit a coat once and when it was done it was beautiful. Only problem was that it took me so long to knit it...it was full length...that I hated it and knew I'd never wear it. I gave it to my Mother and she wore it and enjoyed it for years. Give it to someone...how about a homeless shelter...and walk away with a smile in your heart.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

KC Duffer ,I love that baby !!! What a darling . I am lucky enough to have darling twin nephews ,born on St Patrick's Day 17 years ago . When they were 6 they moved away from me to California ,I miss them every day . They were the MOST beautiful babies ever born in Massachusetts !! 
SOC That is SO FUNNY your poor daughter looking like a giant eggplant !! If she likes the sweater ,does it really matter what veg she resembles !!!
Thanks for the laugh .


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, I have knitted a couple of projects that I didn't like when I had finished them. Instead of ripping them out, I gave them to Goodwill knowing that someone would like them and they would be used/worn. Projects and yarn all gone and I felt good about it!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I know where your thoughts are! Last August I bought 5 skeins
of Cuddle Muffin yarn on sale at Joann's. It was being discontinued and sold for $.97 per skein. I decided to crochet
a roomy short sleeved summer cardigan using the stitch in
the Flexi Cowl. The stitch is stretchier than I thought it would be
and it ended up too long and the trim was not the right shade
of turquoise. I added a trim to the trim (crocheted chains in
the main color) and now I have a short summer robe. I have
a crocheted robe pattern in one of my magazines but I did not
intend to try it as I thought it would require too much time and
there would be problems with the fit. My robe is absolutely
"geeky" but I will wear it at home. After all the effort (4 weeks
of work) it's not going to be unused.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you have a consignment shop in your area? Perhaps you can at least get back the cost of your yarn.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It happened to me before...a few times.I did try it on and did not look good on me at all.I frogged it right away without thinking and did not regret at all. Once I used the same yarn tree times for different items...It happens. You have to feel comfortable in the finished product. If not do it again. Knitting is joy.It is more important than wearing the piece. Do not get discouraged, next time it will turned out better.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for your bad experience I don't think if it were me that I would tear it out and start over. I would find a special a special person that would like it and give it good care to give it to. Then you can still enjoy it along with your special person.

Mary Ellen Riggs
Michigan, USA


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I made a sweater out of cotton and it fit alright, i even wore it a couple of times but just did not really like it. I frogged it and reused the yarn . Now i have a sweater that i love and everyone compliments me about. I would have given it away but there was no one who wanted it and the cost of yarn is to great, at least it is for me.


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

The same thing just happened to me. I looked the sweater over and decided where I went wrong. I frogged it and chose a better pattern. The new sweater is coming along well and I know it will be much better than the first one. I think of it as a learning experience and move forward. Good luck.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I was disappointed with something I knitted it was a lovely rose colour and it turned out to large for me so I gave it to my friend as it would have fitted her better, never saw her wear it even though she said she loved it.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


Yes I have - i put it it back in the wardrobe and will take it out sometime, frog it and make something else with it


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Salsa said:


> I made a sweater out of cotton and it fit alright, i even wore it a couple of times but just did not really like it. I frogged it and reused the yarn . Now i have a sweater that i love and everyone compliments me about. I would have given it away but there was no one who wanted it and the cost of yarn is to great, at least it is for me.


Salsa, I am doing the same thing. Many years ago, I started a jacket sweater for me...."life" happened, and I never got to finish it. I love the yarn and color. Cant get the hyarn anymore, and I am in Fla. from the north. I am ripping it, and will make a shawl using a larger needle so it will be lighter in feel. The yarn was expensive, and the quality is lovely. I agree about the coast of yarn. I am so happy to have my stash now. Happy Knitting


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have you ever finished a project and hated the end result? I just finished a cabled sweater and it is NOT flattering on me, at all! I hate the thought of ripping it out and making something else with the yarn. But I know I will never wear it
> 
> Would love to hear any advice. I'll probably put it away for now. After putting in so many hours on it, I'm sick of looking at it!


yup, Have a sweater right now. really like the yarn so I think I will just rip it out and use it for something else


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Is any organization running a fund raiser soon? Sometimes it is a "goods and services" auction so putting a hand knit item might sell very well.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you can not afford to give it away then 1) try selling it on Etsy or 2) ripping it out can be very satisfying once you get started. Yes, I have had this experience and that darn thing is still in my work room snickering at me. Unfortunately I felted it and now can not rip it out. Darn!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh yes, I crocheted a a beautiful cardigan - but it didn't fit me it was awful so I undid it and to this day the wool is still in balls in a bag - gloating at me


----------



## Gracef (Sep 10, 2013)

Donate it - As the old saying goes done that been there. I find joy in knowing that my work in a project is being enjoyed by someone in need.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I made a sweater which I knit nicely but don't like how it looks on me. I put it aside for now and will alter it later.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes i knitted a 2nd slouchy hat with Michael's posh by loops n threads and it was nice but when i washed it it stretched out so much its huge now and ruined. i hope i can take it apart and make a scarf -something that just drapes / hangs there , ugh


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

I once had the same experience, I had made a sweater for my son I did not like it, after letting it sit for a year or two I gave it to the church as it was new and could keep someone warm instead of sitting in my closet.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Let's see, I don't believe it could be that bad. We are all our own worst critic.


----------

